# Illinois Material During the Exam



## CntrSnr2001 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've gotten the few threads where this was discussed already, and I wanted to see if there were any materials that people had TAKEN AWAY?

I have an electronic version of the NEMA Motor Application Guide. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to print it out, three-hole punch it into its own binder and use it.

Any other materials that are common that people suggest to avoid?

Don't want to get thrown out by misinterpreting the rules.

thanks in advance!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, and similarly, I obviously have some handwritten notes in my reference books and text books. Anyone have any issues with this in Illinois?


----------



## Insaf (Oct 26, 2011)

Licensing procedures may be different, but NCEES should ensure fair field for all candidates in PE exam.


----------



## willsee (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't bring any printed material in a three ring binder since it says it must be "bound"

I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## Adrenaline (Oct 26, 2011)

I had a binder with assorted Wikipedia printouts (battery tables, impedance for stubs, radio horizon, etc...) and had no issue.

I took the Electrical and Electronics exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats a tough call, that could fall into the copywrighted material category. YOu could always bring it and they might tell you that you can't have it in the room for the test.

a good rule of thumb while taking the test...if you are flipping through reference material put the pencil down. THis way they can't say you were writing problems down.


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Depends on the state. I read that Illinois explicitly dis-allows the NCEES sample test. In Virginia, the rules explicitly allow it.

I took in nearly all of my materials in 3-ring binders. Worked problems, single sheet excerpts, etc. No issues. Just don't have anything in pencil.


----------



## strebe (Apr 11, 2012)

I asked Illinois Department of Professional Registration the conversation is below:

Me:

I am taking the Electrical PE exam and I am confused about the language regarding the materials allowed during the test. I have many sheets that have typed equations that I am planning on bringing in a three ring binder. Are these allowed? Also I have a printed book called EC&amp;M's Electrical Calculations Handbook and I would like to know if this is allowed. One last item, I have a binder with several different but complete IEEE standards, and publications by various vendors that I would like to bring as well are these allowed?

IDPFR:

NO.

The following is a link directly to the guide for Illinois.

http://www.idfpr.com/Renewals/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf

NO 3-ring binders (unless that is the ONLY way a book is published).

NO notes compiled together and placed into a 3-ring binder (or bound in any fashion).

Me:

When it states "no unbound notes" that means that bound notes would be allowed. Did I understand that correctly?

What about handwriting in pen in the reference books?

IDPFR:

No notes, bound or unbound are allowed.

The following is from the guide:

The following references are *NOT *permitted in the examination room:

 Dictionaries;

_**__* Material copied from several handbooks and textbooks and bound by/for the candidate;*_

 Loose tables, maps, charts, reference cards, etc.;

_**__* Writing tables, unbound tables, or unbound notes;*_

 Manuals that are publications of the Illinois Department of Transportation (commonly referred

to as the IDOT Manual);

 Books with content directed mainly toward solution of engineering problems or preparation for

professional engineering examinations

We do not have a policy against handwriting in pen in reference books.


----------



## 1morecontrolfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

This basically ensures that the playing field is NOT level between PE exams in IL versus every other state.


----------



## strebe (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm okay with higher standards to a point. But this language is first vague and second pointless. All I am going to do i write everything I want into the notes pages of the books that I bring in the exam.


----------



## 1morecontrolfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

Totally agree strebe, I am currently doing the same.


----------



## elminses (Apr 11, 2012)

oh wow, looks Like i have to write everything in my books tonight as well.

so notes from electrical engineering classes aren;t allowed, looks like i'll be taking this in wi next go around....


----------



## strebe (Apr 12, 2012)

It will actually be a good thing to do on the eve of the exam, just calmly reading through every practice exam and write down short notes and equations for each type of questions. I'm putting them in my NEC handbook in the from and the back


----------



## willsee (Apr 12, 2012)

It's really not as big of a deal as it seems.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2012)

^This!!!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Apr 12, 2012)

i had multiple three ring binders when i went into the exam, but that was because i had the ieee red book and green books and that's how they came. if its how they come then its OK. take a look at the civil folks - all their mutcd books are three ring.

just dont bring in three ring binders of random crap you threw together, hand written (insert anything), sample exams and you'll be fine.

the big thing is to avoid pencil in your books so it doesnt look like youre copying the exam and taking the info out of the room. if you write in your book, then write in pen. just my 2 cents.


----------



## khadijah (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh crap.

So I have this Design Guideline Manual, that our head of dept put together, so basically every EE in our office has a copy, but it's a spiral bound copy and I've scribbled tons of notes in it over the years (some in pen and some in pencil). It has tables from NEC and Eaton's application guide etc. I can't NOT have this with me 

Should I just pen-ink the pencil notes?? Do they let us bring spiral bound prints?

I also have a pdf of Grainger's Power Systems Analysis, printed and bound. Good or no good?

This is in the state of IL.


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Apr 12, 2012)

i bound my own books with a spiral and no one said anything to me last time.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2012)

each set of proctors are different. YOu could always bring them and if they say no, you just pick them up from the proctor desk at the end of the session. If you are worried about pencil notes, running a highlighter over it is quicker than rewritting in ink


----------



## elminses (Apr 12, 2012)

CntrSnr2001 said:


> i bound my own books with a spiral and no one said anything to me last time.


did u take it in IL, i put together a spiral bound for the ill exam and its all typed out with econ tables a the back, i hope they let me use it all my studying has been done with it!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Apr 12, 2012)

yes i was in Illinois


----------



## elminses (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks, that is a huge weight off my shoulder, fingers crossed it goes the same for me!


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Apr 12, 2012)

just dont have something that isn't "stock" or at least looks "stock", i.e. dont bind a bunch of notes or little non-published things of your own. i printed out a pdf of a book and bound it, even though i had a ton of pen markings inside. either way, you should be fine.


----------

